# caresheets!!!!



## Skinnylegs (Mar 10, 2007)

anyone know where i can get a decent caresheet for i.diabolica.the only ones i could find were in german :?

thanks in advance


----------



## robo mantis (Mar 10, 2007)

http://www.mantiskingdom.com/caresheets.php?id=mendica

hope that helps


----------



## Sheldon Johnson (Mar 10, 2007)

There are very few care sheets because very few people have completed a full cycle of their own (the process of hatching, breeding and hatching again; so everything has been done at least once), most English written content on Idolo is written before the first cycle has been completed so it might as well be called "personal notation sheet".

Most people have failed at breeding them as they are quite specialised, so my advice would be to have patience on buying some and wait for a English caresheet to become available, or alternativly find out various "personal notation sheets" and compare data to get some idea of how to keep them, but a properly prepaired caresheet would be better.

Do not fall for the trap that traders (note; not breeders) set, where they sell you a mantis they have just had shipped in or hatched out from a WC ooth, offer a care sheet and will answer your questions but have never actually raised them. The point being is that if they have yet to breed them for one complete cycle; how do you know their method is right? You have to remember that traders are in it for the money, not the mantis.

I am pointing this out specificially as i have noticed this happening more and more as of late and I am growing concerned about the e-credentials people are waving about rather than caring about the hobby.

Anyway, i wouldnt be so cruel as to make you read my rant without giving you some of my notes, bearing in mind that this has only worked from 3rd instar to sub adult, (adulthood/breeding/ooths is a whole other can of worms) so there is still much for me to learn too:

Dry conditions: 50% humidity.

High temperatures prefered 30-35c, but are comfortable at 25 (although they grow noticably slower)

Prefer to moult at dawn

Never need spraying

Prefer flying food

Require large moulting area

Prone to mismoults*

Easily startled

Very Attentive to surroundings

Hanging mantis; requires suitable hanging enclosure setup

Anyway, this is not a caresheet, just some notes i have made and from talking to others it seems that there are many variations on how to keep this species so keep looking about before you decide to buy.

*One of my males moulted with arms at 45degree angles, i fed him by hand for 2 months until he moulted sucessfully. Interestingly enough if he is hungry he comes to thesie of the tank and hits the wall to get my attention.


----------



## jandl2204 (Mar 10, 2007)

If you need any help with _Idolomantis diabolica_ i can try to give you a few well placed 'tips'. I have so far only been able to get nymphs to the sub adult stage however, there after i have been quite unsuccessful.

On another note. Though many caresheets have been produced in German, those who have written them up are generally well versed in culturing _I. diabolica_. I could put you in contact with a few very helpful and fluent English speaking German breeders if you are interested. I am sure they will be happy to help you.

Regards.

Lee


----------



## Christian (Mar 11, 2007)

Hi.

We published a caresheet in two parts in a hobbyist journal over here in November '06 and January '07. I got the permission from the editorials to publish it elsewhere in English. So if you know a good hobbyist journal, I would translate it, but I am rather busy at the moment and this may take a while. We breed this species for 3-4 generations now.

Regards,

Christian


----------



## francisco (Mar 11, 2007)

HEllo Christian,

I would love to see an article in Orin Mc Monigle, Inverts Magasine.

That would be a great US magasine to have your techinques an caresheet published.

regards

FT

Orin could this be possible????


----------



## yen_saw (Mar 12, 2007)

> I would love to see an article in Orin Mc Monigle, Inverts Magasine.


Yes that would be great! FT, thanks for the suggestion! be great if you can finally breed this species here in the US, you were close on getting it done previously if i remember correctly.


----------



## the mantinator (Mar 17, 2007)

does anyone have a caresheet for Thesprotia graminis ?


----------



## yen_saw (Mar 18, 2007)

THere is one from Evan's old website besides my website. Here is the link

http://www.mantisphotos.com/thesprotia.htm


----------

